# Dead Music Libraries



## Desire Inspires (Jul 12, 2017)

Dead Music Libraries (from the MLR site)


425 Music Group
909 Music
Abstract Sound
Accent Music Productions
Access Music
AddLibrary
Afire Music
Allstar Library
Amazing World Music
Audio Fount
Audio Naked
Audio-Tracks.com
AudioBank
AudioFormula
Audiomine
Audiotrove
B&H Gold Production Music
Background Music Library
Banshee Music
BBM.net
Beat Melody Music
Beat Orchard
Big Green Radio
Boost Independent Music
Buy Digital Stuff
Canary Music
Carlson Publishing Group
Chaos Theory Music Licensing
Chaotic Content
Chazwazzer Music
Chestnut Mills Musicraft
Composer Collective
Contempo Music
Cool Stock Music
Cue Music
CuePop
Cut to the Beat
Deadly Dreams Music
Downright Music
Ear Goo
Elasticmusic
Extra Chill Music
Fidelity Wave
Flashsound
Free Library Music
Full Volume Music
Funtastik Music
Gamecues
GarageBand
GBA Music
Gratis Music
Groove Addicts
Hest & Kramer
HumToo
Iamusic
indie911
InTune Music Library
Iron Scores
iSYNDiCA
Kid Gloves Music
Knock Music Group
Labelsound
Lisn Music
Mango Reel
Manifest Media
Matchless Music
Million Dollar Beatz
Movie Song Vault
Multiverse Sound
Music Blender
Music Guide
Musicrange
Musinc
My Music Agenda
MyMusicSource
Nitro Noise
Quantum Music Works
Red Arc Music
Red Phoenix
Rescue Records
RevoStock
Rhapsidee Music
Royalty Free Tunes
S3 Music & Sound
Says Who Music
Sectioned Music
Selectracks Music Library
Smart Ass Music
SmashSongs
Song Street Records
SoundShopper
Soundtrax Music Services
Splashy Music Publishing
Stereobot
Stockeon
Stone Cold Publishing
Sugartrax
Target Market Music
The Affects Department
The Film & Music Company
The Guitar Library
The Music Kitchen
Trackline
Ultrashock
Uncommon Trax
WAP Music Publishing
Webtones Music
ZirconTrax


----------



## chillbot (Jul 12, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> Extra Chill Music


How did I not know about this.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 12, 2017)

chillbot said:


> How did I not know about this.



They didn't survive because you are the real Chill


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 12, 2017)

Jaap said:


> They didn't survive because you are the real Chill



Actually I think it's cause Chill wasn't chilling enough.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 12, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Actually I think it's cause Chill wasn't chilling enough.



I guess "Smart Ass Music" was your go to library


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 12, 2017)

Jaap said:


> I guess "Smart Ass Music" was your go to library



Of course! Which Is why I write for a few now. Gotta be smart in the game man haha


----------



## Jaap (Jul 12, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Of course! Which Is why I write for a few now. Gotta be smart in the game man haha



Pitty Gamecues went down then!


----------



## dannymc (Jul 12, 2017)

whats the point of this post? 

Danny


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 12, 2017)

dannymc said:


> whats the point of this post?
> 
> Danny



I'm drunk but going to guess...

To let people know what libraries they shouldn't be pitching to?
Your question was a similar one I had in my brain for about 1 second but to someone that has never written anything for a library and stumbles across a library (not even realising how many actually exist) on the internet they get super excited - and so they should because they have finally realised they might be able to pay the bills one day from their music instead of letting the masters (mp3s) rot in their cupboards (HDDs) for the rest of time wondering what could have happened if their bands didn't split up. At least, in my opinion, this could help avoid a miriad of dark unhelpful emotions. But this will probably help avoid all of them. Value yourself and aim high. You know this. I'm drunk. You also know this. 

Jono


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jul 12, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> I'm drunk but going to guess...
> 
> To let people know what libraries they shouldn't be pitching to?


Bingo!

We always hear " what music libraries do you recommend" or " what libraries are the best?" or "who should I submit my music to?"

I put a huge list of companies to send music to and there were still people complaining and uncertain. Okay. That is understandable. People get nervous and fearful when it comes to their music.

So here is a list of companies to avoid. Well actually you cannot aviod them because they are no longer in business. Here is the link to the site that lists these sites as 'R.I.P.': https://musiclibraryreport.com/r-p-graveyard/

Just learn from the comments for each library that is listed on the site and try to gather the similarities. This is a list of 108 music licensing companies that went out of business!

Once you read a few, the warning signs become brutally obvious.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 12, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> Bingo!



I know right? Imagine if I knew anything!


----------



## col (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks DI . I don't look at MLR so this a good reminder about doin yer due diligence.


----------



## dannymc (Jul 13, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> I'm drunk but going to guess...
> 
> To let people know what libraries they shouldn't be pitching to?
> Your question was a similar one I had in my brain for about 1 second but to someone that has never written anything for a library and stumbles across a library (not even realising how many actually exist) on the internet they get super excited - and so they should because they have finally realised they might be able to pay the bills one day from their music instead of letting the masters (mp3s) rot in their cupboards (HDDs) for the rest of time wondering what could have happened if their bands didn't split up. At least, in my opinion, this could help avoid a miriad of dark unhelpful emotions. But this will probably help avoid all of them. Value yourself and aim high. You know this. I'm drunk. You also know this.
> ...



fair point, my bad. 

Danny


----------

